# Healthier immune system



## thebull2012 (Jul 29, 2015)

What are some supplements  (oral or injectables) I can take to boost the strength of my immune system?  I'm looking at vitC inj. Didn't know if there was something better or to add to it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 29, 2015)

Pro-biotic, vitamin c


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 30, 2015)

Injectable curcumin and resveratrol.  Very potent combination with a ton of other benefits


----------



## Sully (Jul 30, 2015)

It depends on whether you're currently sick and trying to fight it, or you just have a tendency toward getting sick frequently.

For all around immune support. Whether you're currently sick or not, Phoe hit it. A good probiotic is the best place to start. The majority of our immune system is in our intestines. Having a healthy level of beneficial flora(bacteria) in our intestines makes not only our digestive processes better, but also improves our immune system. I like the Garden of Life brand Raw probiotics. They make a great product, but the highest quality ones need to be kept refrigerated in order to keep the cultures alive. Depending on your gut health and the ratio of good bacteria to bad bacteria in your gut, it may take several weeks or even months of daily probiotic use to notice a difference in your gut health. It takes time, but it's worth it. 

Fermented foods like yogurt, kefir, sourkrout, are also a good source of healthy bacteria for our gut. 

Vitamin D also helps with immune function. 2-6000iu per day with a fatty meal, preferably one that includes calcium. Zinc helps the body to fight colds. ZMA is the best way to get extra zinc. Colloidal silver can be used to fight minor localized infections such as sinus infections.

 Grapefruit seed extract is popular for immune boosting effects.

 I particularly like oil of oregano extract for immune support. Get the wild Mediterranean oil of oregano in the highest concentration you can, and mix a few drops with water or juice 3-5 times a day. Oil of oregano has natural antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal properties. Works well if you are currently fighting a sickness. Get the liquid, not the tablets. The gelcaps/softgels are ok as well, they just tend to be a lower concentration.


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 3, 2015)

Magnus nailed it, I hear great shit about that stuff.... I need to get my butt on that.  Money. money and more money.....


----------



## BrianS (Aug 13, 2015)

Vitamin C intake can really boost your immune system. If you increase the intake of vitamin C in your daily diet, you can notice the improvement gradually.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Aug 15, 2015)

I prefer weed, simple and effective, haven't called in sick to work ever...they don't even give me crap for not taking the flu shot anymore...they used to make me wear a mask lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 15, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> It depends on whether you're currently sick and trying to fight it, or you just have a tendency toward getting sick frequently.
> 
> For all around immune support. Whether you're currently sick or not, Phoe hit it. A good probiotic is the best place to start. The majority of our immune system is in our intestines. Having a healthy level of beneficial flora(bacteria) in our intestines makes not only our digestive processes better, but also improves our immune system. I like the Garden of Life brand Raw probiotics. They make a great product, but the highest quality ones need to be kept refrigerated in order to keep the cultures alive. Depending on your gut health and the ratio of good bacteria to bad bacteria in your gut, it may take several weeks or even months of daily probiotic use to notice a difference in your gut health. It takes time, but it's worth it.
> 
> ...




Sully hit many good points... Do not overlook this post.

I've found VSL #3 to be the best probiotic for me. I do feel it is overkill for most people, but with my history of GI issues and now being on a host of drugs that can disrupt my flora, I pretty much need this. 

I also like a product called Green Vibrance. It is a very comprehensive greens drink and will boost your immunity 

With fermented foods, you will get the benefit of prebiotics, these are food to allow the bacteria to grow.


----------



## Barks (Mar 30, 2016)

AtomAnt said:


> Sully hit many good points... Do not overlook this post.
> 
> I've found VSL #3 to be the best probiotic for me. I do feel it is overkill for most people, but with my history of GI issues and now being on a host of drugs that can disrupt my flora, I pretty much need this.
> 
> ...



My GI doc recommended Vsl #3 to me and told me insurance will cover it. If you have an insurance carrier that is a pain in the butt you may speak to your doctor about it. It's not cheap and could offset things pretty well if they will at least pay a portion.


----------

